# Surge Over and you can Rebook!



## Don't Turn Around (Mar 17, 2016)

I got a great surge ride today and during the ride the PAX got a text from Uber saying the surge was over and he could rebook. We were on the freeway going to the airport - so he didn't. But still. Weird that Uber would send that out.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

He asked to be notified about the end of surge but didn't want to wait


----------

